# Web Development > Python which is better phyton or java

## vmshenoy

hi friends

  Can any1 tell me which is better language!i.e phyton or java? 

I browsed a lot and  i found that almost all sites said phythin is better!If it is so then y do people still prefer java (and more job oppurtunities too!)

bye  :Smile:

----------


## kalayama

I personally feel Python is far better. Very easy to learn, powerful and fun to code.

One of the reasons why Python is sublimed is because of the popularity of PERL. PERL is so popular among the programmers that they tend to ignore Python. There aren't many PYTHON professionals.

Well, one can't really compare JAVA and Python I guess. Though exceptionally well maitained by SUN Microsystems, there are just too many APIs in Java which is quite chaotically ordered. (Or atleast I found so). 

Python too has too many APIs but pretty well documented and neatly maintained. Moreover, PYTHON interpreter is really fun to work with. Since it is purely an "interpreted" language, there is absolutely no question of compilation. (Not even like *javac* in JAVA). All one needs to do is write the script and let the interpreter do the rest.

Somehow I feel, JAVA and Python shouldn't be compared. One can compare PERL and PYTHON though. 

If you want to know what makes PYTHON and C++ great. Just have a look at Google's job requirements. Google's search engine was entirely designed using Python and C++.

Here's the official Python site's link.
Python Programming Language -- Official Website

When I worked, I found Python the most beautiful language I ever learnt. (Ofcourse apart from C++. C++ Rulz! :Big Grin:  )

*Note:* I am no expert in JAVA; I am no expert in PYTHON either. I have never professionally used either of these. But as a hobby I keep learning new technologies and I have quit from JAVA for some time now as I found it "irritating" to code with it. But, I really loved coding using PYTHON, and I'm still learning it and working on it.

----------


## vmshenoy

hi kalayma

   see ,  questions comes to my mind whenever some ones says that phython is better than java.(like you said ).Past 1 week  i have been searching  "phthon vs java" topic  on net,and as you said almost every article says Phython is far better than java.

They compare java and phython based on many features/or say working, and almost Phython seems to have upperhand over java (almost all features). Only advantage i have seen with java is ,that  java is faster than phython!


But the questions which comes to my mind is that if phython is so good , then :
why dont we have enough  phython proffessionals?
why there are many job oppurtunities still in java?

and finally

why does java  still exist, if  Phython is so good?


This question may seem to be  silly,but i would  like to know about it!

bye
 :Big Grin:

----------


## kalayama

Python is very popular among core programmers. I guess you are looking at "Services Company" perspective. As we both know getting a job in Software Services company has almost become a joke with gaints like TCS, Infosys reducing thier cut-offs to 50%! Now you know the standard of employees here( There are real good professionals too, but thier number is literally vapourising). How many of these professionals will be doing extra-study apart from curriculum. I can't remember a CS school which teaches Python in their BE curriculum.

Now what happens? All these guys will become managers and when they have to choose a technology, they'll go for something they know, something powerful enough. Since JAVA was a revolution some time back and it has the brand name of "SUN Microsystems" attached to it, it becomes the default choice.

Ofcourse JAVA is powerful, has better publicity and is part of millions of BE courses. There are justs too many skilled JAVA professionals and too little PYTHON programmers. You have to learn Python by yourself. How many are capable of that? Less than 25% in TCS (From all the people I've met so far in past 2.5 years). This is not just the case with TCS, INFOSYS etc, but with most of the companies. Skelled labour is a necessity and they just don't have enough skilled professionals in PYTHON. 

PYTHON lacks awareness. PYTHON doesn't have a godfather like JAVA had (SUn Microsystems). But, PYTHON is being royally used in research oriented organizations like Google, NASA. Python is raising, it will take some time it enters the service damain in a larger scale. It will raise, it should raise. Believe me, it deserves some honour. Juts download and install it in your PC. And for a start refer this book and try learning it.
Byte of Python:Main Page - Text
This is one of the best books I ever read so far. It is compact and beautiful.

You will surely realize why PYTHON becomes your default once you learn it. I too am in the process of learning it. But, already I'm thinking in terms of Python when I encounter a coding problem.

Hope this explains some of your doubts atleast.

Cheers!
Kalayama

----------


## asterix.oblix

Hi Guyz, I think Python is better than Java. I have downloaded the files for PYTHON installation & docs too. But i'm lazy to read it. If anyone is into websphere administration then PYTHON is a plus for that position. Thanks for the link Kalayama.

bye
asterix oblix

----------


## kingkedar

well thought ! good one!

----------


## lsarna

I personally think Java Stack is heavy and language of choice for web based companies building web applications that scale efficiently. 

Our web based apps / games have over 10M users and we currently handle over 150 Million requests a day. All through a small cluster of 5 machines. In the Java world this would have been tough to achieve. 

So I would say that if you are developing for the enterprise sector, you will find more demand for Java. If you are an entrepreneur then check out languages like PHP, Python, Ruby, etc... 

And if you like the challenge of creative massively popular web based games and applications, well contact me  :Smile:  Lalit dot sarna at gmail dot com.

----------

